# Horrors!



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Archive.org is host to a plethora of information. Among their incredible online collections are old radio programs, vintage television shows, and a number of free, public domain films. You can watch online or download them, all legally. They have a great collection of SciFi/Horror, which can be found here:

http://www.archive.org/details/SciFi_Horror

With films like Night of the Living Dead, The Last Man on Earth
starring Vincent Price, and 1922's Nosferatu, there's something for everyone.

Also found in Archive.org's comedy collection is classic spooky comedy such as Topper Returns and the East Side Kids and Bela Lugosi in Spooks Run Wild, both from 1941.


----------



## Bumbury (Sep 11, 2010)

Awsome site... I downloaded Popeye the sailor meets Ali baba's 40 thieves... LOL great site... thanks for sharing


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Glad to! I want everyone to know about it. lol


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

I love archive.org too! So glad someone (that'd be you!) posted a link to it on HF.

Just finished looking through your whole blog- really enjoying all the Halloween PR pics! If I ever come across Errol Flynn holding a jacko instead of a sword, I'll be sure to let you know


----------

